# BRB Psychic powers (chart for who can use what)



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so the leaked 6th ed WD had a chart for who can use what for the BRBs powers. i was just wondering where it states this in the BRB. since i did not see it in the book.

it made it seem that any army can change their power for something else in any school/art of mastery (ie biomancy)


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

It's in the latest White Dwarf


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

They decided to move the specifics of picking psychic powers to the appendices for some stupid reason. Page 418.

Basically, you generate powers before the game. Either choose from your codex like usual and/or pick X - Y disciplines (X = mastery level, Y = the number of powers you took from your codex) and roll a D6. Consult the discipline for the power you rolled. If you don't like/want it, you can take that disciplines Primaris Power instead. If its a duplicate, roll again. If it requires more warp charges than you have per turn, roll again.

I used these today and I based my discipline of choice on the Primaris Power. If you base it on one good random one in the table, you'll likely be disappointed.



Magpie_Oz said:


> It's in the latest White Dwarf


Good thing its in the book. One shouldn't have to buy a WD to get the complete rule set.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

It doesn't actually say which models can actually use the tables tho' does it? I can only see that data in the White Dwarf


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a side note I fully expect every 6th edd codex to have random psychic tables for their own army (Ala fantasy)


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

If you don't have the WD, you'll need the FAQ for your army. The FAQs all state what disciplines an army has access to. You practically have to have the FAQ for some armies now too, given all the changes.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Was going to say FAQ has the disciplines available for each army.

On a slightly side note, are you allowed to pick one codex power and generate one BRB power or was it completely one or the other? Also, Mephiston is given specific powers.. is he allowed to swap these for the rulebook powers? 

I was discussing this the other day and none of us could decide on a concrete answer?


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

pantat said:


> On a slightly side note, are you allowed to pick one codex power and generate one BRB power or was it completely one or the other?


You pick what school(s) you want to take your powers from. The Codex powers are essentially one school like telepathy and biomancy. The difference is you can pick the codex power and you have to roll for the BRB powers. 



pantat said:


> Also, Mephiston is given specific powers.. is he allowed to swap these for the rulebook powers?


Yes. From the quick reference in my cards: "A blood Angels Librarian (including Mephiston) may use the psychic disciplines found in the Warhammer 40,000 rulebook..." He gets two.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Kelann08 said:


> You pick what school(s) you want to take your powers from. The Codex powers are essentially one school like telepathy and biomancy. The difference is you can pick the codex power and you have to roll for the BRB powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. From the quick reference in my cards: "A blood Angels Librarian (including Mephiston) may use the psychic disciplines found in the Warhammer 40,000 rulebook..." He gets two.



Awesome! So normal librarians can pick one codex power and generate another. Why does mephiston only get two? Is he not mastery level 3?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The table of what is available is also in the psychic cards deck... so far its the only thing in there I've read: haven't quite got through the rules yet, then the psychic powers will be the next in line (but as I'm playing necrons as my main 40k army currently psychic powers aren't that important).


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

pantat said:


> Why does mephiston only get two? Is he not mastery level 3?


Other codices specifically state when named characters get more than two (Tigurius gets three for example). There is nothing at the end of the rule specifically stating Mephiston gets more than the same as a normal librarian. Mastery level three simply means he has three warp charges to use. It does not necessarily mean he knows three powers.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Kelann08 said:


> Other codices specifically state when named characters get more than two (Tigurius gets three for example). There is nothing at the end of the rule specifically stating Mephiston gets more than the same as a normal librarian. Mastery level three simply means he has three warp charges to use. It does not necessarily mean he knows three powers.


But he knows 3 powers normally? 

FAQ says he is mastery level 3 and page 418 of brb says "the psyker has a number of psychic powers equal to his Mastery level". 

Surely he gets 3 then..?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Mephiston can swap his three powers for 2, potentially, better powers. He is level 3 so he can get one that requires two charges and one more. An Epistolary could only get the one worth 2 charges or two one charge powers. The truly sad part is that Blood Angels can't use Pyromancey Powers. But making a Death Company or one of the close combat Dreads Invisible with the Telepathy power would be awesome.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

pantat said:


> But he knows 3 powers normally?
> 
> FAQ says he is mastery level 3 and page 418 of brb says "the psyker has a number of psychic powers equal to his Mastery level".
> 
> Surely he gets 3 then..?


It would seem to be a typo or oversight. 

Codex says he can use three powers per turn.
Codex says he can know three powers.
FAQ says his Mastery level is three.
BRB says "...the number of powers that can be used per turn is their mastery level." (pg. 66)
BRB says "unless otherwise stated, a psyker knows a number of psychic powers equal to its mastery level."

He should know three powers however the handout in the cards indicates he gets two (more accurately, it does not mention he can have three as it does for Tigurius and other named psykers). The FAQ also says this, but its a direct cut and paste from the insert in the cards. 

Methinks someone screwed up.



Archon Dan said:


> Mephiston can swap his three powers for 2, potentially, better powers. He is level 3 so he can get one that requires two charges and one more. An Epistolary could only get the one worth 2 charges or two one charge powers.


There's no rule that says the warp charges of your power must add up to your mastery level. An epistolary could have a one power and a two power charge if the combination of powers was beneficial.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Kelann08 said:


> It would seem to be a typo or oversight.
> 
> Codex says he can use three powers per turn.
> Codex says he can know three powers.
> ...


So everything in the rulebook and the FAQ suggests he should have 3 but the optional pack of cards suggests he cant? I think the mistake must be in the cards. The 5 things you that i was going to mention but you already did yourself to me still clearly implies he should be allowed 3. 

Do the cards specifically say he cannot take 3 powers? Do they say the list of characters mention being allowed to take 3 are the ONLY ones who can do so? If yes to both then ok, but if not i can't see why he can't from the rulebook/faq/codex wording

EDIT: also... Can a farseer not end up having 4 powers if you buy 4 from the codex then swap them out or something like that?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You can pick as many new powers as you already have... so if you buy extra powers for your farseer you get more random ones if you swap. This is just the same for the swarmlord: mastery level 2 but since he has 4 powers he can draw 4 random if he swaps (came up the other day in a game).


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

pantat said:


> So everything in the rulebook and the FAQ suggests he should have 3 but the optional pack of cards suggests he cant? I think the mistake must be in the cards. The 5 things you that i was going to mention but you already did yourself to me still clearly implies he should be allowed 3.
> 
> Do the cards specifically say he cannot take 3 powers? Do they say the list of characters mention being allowed to take 3 are the ONLY ones who can do so? If yes to both then ok, but if not i can't see why he can't from the rulebook/faq/codex wording
> 
> EDIT: also... Can a farseer not end up having 4 powers if you buy 4 from the codex then swap them out or something like that?


The cards are an error of omission. Ahriman is listed as having three powers, Eldrad has four, Tigurius has three. Ezekiel is listed as being able to exchange with the BRB powers but it doesn't specifically indicate he can take three (he can in fact take three according to the FAQ but he is mastery level 1). Here's what it says:



> A Blood Angels Librarian (including Mephiston) may use the psychic disciplines found in the Warhammer 40,000 rulebook, instead of those in Codex: Blood Angels. If he does so, generate two new powers from the Biomancy, Divination, Telepathy or Telekinesis disciplines (in any combination) before armies are deployed.


The entry for Codex: Space Marines says the exact same thing except substitute Mephiston for Tigurius and add at the end "Tigurius instead generates three new powers."

The FAQ has the identical information. From this we glean that A) the BRB says one thing, the card insert says another and the FAQ actually says both. It seems to me like the segment in the cards (and the exact same part in the FAQ) are an oversight.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahriman can use any of the psychic powers in the CSM codex, he knows all...besides the slaanesh & nurgle powers...just that he can only cast 3 at a time.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

So... Are we agreeing that mephiston gets 3 now? As he already has 3 and can swap for 3 so just like swarmlord swaps for 4?

Also... Is he allowedto kee wings of sanguinius and just swap the other 2?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Seems you can't mix both you either have the Codex powers OR swap for rolls on the charts


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Fallen said:


> Ahriman can use any of the psychic powers in the CSM codex, he knows all...besides the slaanesh & nurgle powers...just that he can only cast 3 at a time.


I'm just telling what is on the FAQ and card deck insert. If you check the White Dwarf announcement regarding psychic powers, it says the same thing. 

"Ahriman generates three new powers."

It might mean that he can generate a maximum of three powers from the BRB. Its certainly open to interpretation (and likely to change when the new codex comes out).



pantat said:


> So... Are we agreeing that mephiston gets 3 now? As he already has 3 and can swap for 3 so just like swarmlord swaps for 4?
> 
> Also... Is he allowedto kee wings of sanguinius and just swap the other 2?


I'm not agreeing to anything other than "something somewhere is wrong." I recommend you establish it with your group before you go into the game. Personally, I think he should have three powers. Since it is (mildly) debatable, for the time being, I'd just make sure the people you play with give you the thumbs up. 

It is my understanding that you can generate whatever powers you want so if you want to drop one codex power for one BRB power you can. I will say, the more I read all of this (FAQ, pg 66 and pg 418) the more I'm thinking you have to choose between codex or BRB purely because of RAW. The wording has yet to allow for you to go half and half.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Ok then. I'm not trying to bend rules or anything i just can't understand from the writing why he wasn't allowed. But i'll see what everyone thinks. 

Also, i agree that rulebook seems to imply codex or brb owers but didntthe WD battle report have one of the psykers mix both?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

pantat said:


> Ok then. I'm not trying to bend rules or anything i just can't understand from the writing why he wasn't allowed. But i'll see what everyone thinks.
> 
> Also, i agree that rulebook seems to imply codex or brb owers but didntthe WD battle report have one of the psykers mix both?


No they all say "instead of" 

An interesting one are the Eldar who can generate as many powers as they have paid for so they can have up to four, pity GK Libbys didn't get this too.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> No they all say "instead of"
> 
> An interesting one are the Eldar who can generate as many powers as they have paid for so they can have up to four, pity GK Libbys didn't get this too.


Yeah i'm fine with that, that's what i thought. 

Sorta makes sense that eldar get to have more


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think it's an error with Mephiston. The Rulebook says Psykers get 2, unless otherwise stated. Well, we have two sources(cards and FAQ) that say Mephiston gets only 2 if he swaps. Perhaps it's some kind of penalty for swapping. The Eldar and CSM are better Psykers, so they get more, I guess. Until it gets an Errata, you technically have to play it that he gets 2, unless you can persuade an opponent.

Sorry about the Warp Charge thing. It says you can't take a power you can't cast, that is a level 1 Psyker can't take powers requiring 2 Warp Charges. I mistakenly took this to mean you can also only know that many charge counters worth. And of course that makes no sense with level 1 Psykers.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm with you Dan, the GK Libbys sacrifice a bucket load if they go for the rulebook powers so it seems reasonable others do to.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> I don't think it's an error with Mephiston. The Rulebook says Psykers get 2, unless otherwise stated. .


On page 66 of my rulebook it says "Unless otherwise stated, a Psyker knows a number of psychic powers equal to his mastery level." This would mean he knows three since it doesn't specifically state "Mephiston has two".


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The FAQ is not ambiguous 



> A Blood Angels Librarian (including Mephiston) may use the
> psychic disciplines found in the Warhammer 40,000 rulebook,
> instead of those in Codex: Blood Angels. If he does so, generate
> two new powers from the Biomancy, Divination, Telepathy or
> ...


If you choose to swap you get 2 powers. Swapping is all or nothing so you can have either your book powers or a couple of the new ones.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> The FAQ is not ambiguous
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose to swap you get 2 powers. Swapping is all or nothing so you can have either your book powers or a couple of the new ones.


Ah! I never read that bit, I only went down to the questions bit. Sorry! :blush: Seems clear cut to me now then so that's fine. The benefit of being mastery level 3 is that he can use a warp charge 2 and a warp charge 1 I guess. 

Now, if he is allowed to use 3 powers a turn.. can he use the same one twice? I think not, but don't have my rulebook right now to double check.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

pantat said:


> Ah! I never read that bit, I only went down to the questions bit. Sorry! :blush: Seems clear cut to me now then so that's fine. The benefit of being mastery level 3 is that he can use a warp charge 2 and a warp charge 1 I guess.
> 
> Now, if he is allowed to use 3 powers a turn.. can he use the same one twice? I think not, but don't have my rulebook right now to double check.


You can't use the same power more than once a turn, but he can always expend a Warp Charge point to activate his Force Sword.

I would say the FAQ might be a typo and Mephy is supposed to have 3 Powers like he does in C:Blood Angels so it may be changed.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> You can't use the same power more than once a turn, but he can always expend a Warp Charge point to activate his Force Sword.
> 
> I would say the FAQ might be a typo and Mephy is supposed to have 3 Powers like he does in C:Blood Angels so it may be changed.


That's still ok tho. At least can always use the force sword if wanted.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> I would say the FAQ might be a typo and Mephy is supposed to have 3 Powers like he does in C:Blood Angels so it may be changed.


don't be so sure about that. There are several special characters out there that get less trade powers than they had in their own codex.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Eleven said:


> don't be so sure about that. There are several special characters out there that get less trade powers than they had in their own codex.


Indeed Eldrad is Mastery Level 3, gets four Powers despite having 5 in the Codex.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

On the subject of miss-pronunciations, Prescience is one word, it's not a contraction of "previous to science" as in pre-science. It's prescience as in "to be prescient". Just a small note


----------



## Finner (Jul 15, 2012)

I call bologna on this mephiston hating. he's the fucking lord of death for god sake but some people are arguing that for some reason all of a sudden he's a sub par chief librarian... someone already decided he can't hangout with his friends anymore and that the most powerful living space marine with one of the highest ranks in his chapter can't take a friggen iron halo or a storm shield. i'll be taking my three powers and anyone who has a problem with it need not unbox their minis.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Finner said:


> I call bologna on this mephiston hating. he's the fucking lord of death for god sake but some people are arguing that for some reason all of a sudden he's a sub par chief librarian... someone already decided he can't hangout with his friends anymore and that the most powerful living space marine with one of the highest ranks in his chapter can't take a friggen iron halo or a storm shield. i'll be taking my three powers and anyone who has a problem with it need not unbox their minis.


Quit whining. You think thats bad how about having the greatest psyker that ever lived in the 41st Millenium (Eldrad) can be equaled in mastery level by a fully trained GK Librarian. Confused me to no end.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

King Gary said:


> On the subject of miss-pronunciations, Prescience is one word, it's not a contraction of "previous to science" as in pre-science. It's prescience as in "to be prescient". Just a small note


Much in the same vein as mispronunciation? :biggrin:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

THIS ^ is why I hate Matt Ward's fluff. Every Codex is an attempt to further one up himself and the whole 40k universe with hyperbole and extremes. It's constantly "This guy is the most powerful", or "The darkest secret which would unhinge the whole Imperium", or "Sergeant McBadass killed 10 bajillion Bloodletters while drinking the worlds largest bottle of Mt Dew simultaneously snow boarding down the universe's tallest mountain on the back of a C'tan while fapping to a picture of the Emperor". 

Then when any character doesn't live up to it in the rules (how could they because obviously, like Draigo, they are a one man army, capable of fending off all the Daemons of the Warp by himself, for eternity, with no food or water, or a place to sleep, in the motherfucking Warp, LIKE A BOSS!) so then players get pissed because their particular McBadass in their particular Codex of badassarie doesn't quite live up to their expectations.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That can be taken with a grain of salt though, I do not expect any of my units to live up to their fluff. Fluff actions are their finest moments type crap, it is what made them special enough to get a name. No one is shot out of the test tube or their mother's crotch a instant hero. 

That and this is a game based on dice roles, it doesn't matter how much cock gobbling a writer does over their fluff. Dice are what decide how powerful that character is.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> THIS ^ is why I hate Matt Ward's fluff. Every Codex is an attempt to further one up himself and the whole 40k universe with hyperbole and extremes. It's constantly "This guy is the most powerful", or "The darkest secret which would unhinge the whole Imperium", or "Sergeant McBadass killed 10 bajillion Bloodletters while drinking the worlds largest bottle of Mt Dew simultaneously snow boarding down the universe's tallest mountain on the back of a C'tan while fapping to a picture of the Emperor".
> 
> Then when any character doesn't live up to it in the rules (how could they because obviously, like Draigo, they are a one man army, capable of fending off all the Daemons of the Warp by himself, for eternity, with no food or water, or a place to sleep, in the motherfucking Warp, LIKE A BOSS!) so then players get pissed because their particular McBadass in their particular Codex of badassarie doesn't quite live up to their expectations.


"Well there is this guy right and he's well OK I guess but he's not REALLY all that much of a good fighter I mean like he does OK and stuff but there's heaps of things around that can kill him and to be honest he is a bit of a douche and the Emp REALLY hates the way he wears his hair but I guess if there's no one else around I SUPPOSE you could use him cos there is an outside chance something might happen that is a bit funky"

....... well I want HIM in My army .......... not


----------

